# Grrrr....trying to plan ribs for the weekend..



## Captain Morgan (Jan 27, 2005)

So my family (mother, 2 sisters, one of whom is back from China for the first time in 2 years) were coming down last weekend, but got delayed because of weather conditions and postponed till this week.  So the two mainlanders have told the China girl about my ribs and she wants them.
So I've sent 4 emails to mainlander sister regarding when they want the ribs, Friday or Saturday.  I get one response that says Friday, and then another  that says Saturday.  I haven't even bought the ribs yet!


ARGGHGHGH!

  Some people just don't understand the concept of low and slow.  I made it very clear I needed 6 hours to cook the ribs.



Sorry.  Had to vent.


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2005)

I see ya vent'n...loadin' them blanks in your gun.. :-D .  You still have time, Capt'n


----------



## Finney (Jan 27, 2005)

Tell em to give you an answer, or they're going to 'Sticky Fingers'. :?


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jan 27, 2005)

Why not cook a batch on Friday and a batch on Saturday. Who ever gets tired of eating ribs? They freeze quite well in foodsaver and are great reheated in the bags. WEhen my son finished his MOS last year in Missorri, we went to see him and I brought some frozen ribs along that he popped in the microwave at the hotel and boy did he chow down!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jan 27, 2005)

Nick I was gonna ask about vac sealing cooked ribs and heating them in boiling water!!!!!!  Do you put any sauce in when you vac em?


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jan 27, 2005)

No way....bbq, be it chopped pork or ribs, must be eaten at the proper time.  Freezing and re heating is fine, but for the ultimate experience, you must eat while the rendered pork fat is still glistening upon the meat, while the sauce is slowly mixing with that rendered fat and slowly basting the tender, succulent meat even as it travels from the plate to your mouth.  In this, it's most pristine state, is bbq the only prepared food that spawns such a devoted following.  It must be eaten at it's zenith. 


AND THAT REQUIRES AT LEAST 6 HOURS NOTICE!!!!!!!!!!




Sorry again.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jan 27, 2005)

Captain, do these people have no cooth??!?!!?  I would give you my RSVP on the spot!

For example...some of my relatives heard I was smoking a butt this weekend and now I will have to get another one!  My relatives know that when the WSM comes out, the Q comes in...and so do the masses!! 8) 

Hey, Smokin' U....interested in a Sunday Q??


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jan 27, 2005)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> No way....bbq, be it chopped pork or ribs, must be eaten at the proper time.  Freezing and re heating is fine, but for the ultimate experience, you must eat while the rendered pork fat is still glistening upon the meat, while the sauce is slowly mixing with that rendered fat and slowly basting the tender, succulent meat even as it travels from the plate to your mouth.  In this, it's most pristine state, is bbq the only prepared food that spawns such a devoted following.  It must be eaten at it's zenith.
> 
> 
> AND THAT REQUIRES AT LEAST 6 HOURS NOTICE!!!!!!!!!!



Hey Capt. What I was refering to was that if you cooked both nights and ate all you could (the proper time) you could freeze the rest for one of those quick lunchs like the one I had today. Or you could freeze the balance and send them to me!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jan 27, 2005)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Nick I was gonna ask about vac sealing cooked ribs and heating them in boiling water!!!!!!  Do you put any sauce in when you vac em?



I leave um just the way they were (glazed)!


----------



## Woodman1 (Jan 27, 2005)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> No way....bbq, be it chopped pork or ribs, must be eaten at the proper time.  Freezing and re heating is fine, but for the ultimate experience, you must eat while the rendered pork fat is still glistening upon the meat, while the sauce is slowly mixing with that rendered fat and slowly basting the tender, succulent meat even as it travels from the plate to your mouth.  In this, it's most pristine state, is bbq the only prepared food that spawns such a devoted following.  It must be eaten at it's zenith.
> 
> 
> AND THAT REQUIRES AT LEAST 6 HOURS NOTICE!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jan 28, 2005)

well, they're coming despite the threat of snow and ice.

I'm doing the ribs and a shank ham tomorrow to serve around 2 pm.

But I just had to share this email exchange between me and my sister.

She's never been married.  She sends a message yesterday saying they are all coming today (Friday.)

I send back "do you want the ribs Friday or Saturday?", not knowing if they are leaving Saturday or not.

She sends back..."Friday."

Then she sends another email back that says "Saturday."


So I send her.."DADGUMMIT!  I asked one question and got 2 different answers from the same person?  It takes time and planning to make these things.  Which is it?!?"

And she replies..."Quit yelling at me!  I don't care when we eat the dang ribs!"

  Let me see, I ask a simple question to better prepare me to do something nice for her.....she yells at me like I'm the jerk.

So I replied..."Sis, you're gonna make someone a perfect wife."


The Good Captain.  (happily divorced).


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jan 28, 2005)

:smt046


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jan 28, 2005)

Hey Capt. next time invite us....we'll give you a definte time and day!!!!


----------



## Finney (Jan 28, 2005)

Capt'n,
Just be glad you're not married to her (if she wasn't your sister, that is).


----------



## Smokin' U (Jan 29, 2005)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> Hey, Smokin' U....interested in a Sunday Q??



I'm in.  What time?


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jan 29, 2005)

5'ish


----------



## Smokin' U (Jan 29, 2005)

See 'ya then.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jan 29, 2005)

SWEEEET!!


----------



## Smokin' U (Jan 29, 2005)

Need anything?


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jan 29, 2005)

Just your healthy appetite...and beer if ya want it...whatever brand ya like!


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2005)

fftop:  I've been wanting to do that to Greg for a while!!


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jan 29, 2005)




----------



## Greg Rempe (Jan 29, 2005)

I smell "GREEN" for some reason!!


----------



## Woodman1 (Jan 29, 2005)

Not that I could go, but did ya notice how , even though I live 10 miles away, he didn't invite me?


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jan 29, 2005)

Woodman said:
			
		

> Not that I could go, but did ya notice how , even though I live 10 miles away, he didn't invite me?



Just saved myself the heartache...refering to your first sentence! :roll:


----------



## Bruce B (Jan 29, 2005)

Well, you think you know who your friends are but.....


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jan 29, 2005)

I'll ring ya on the way home. Smokin'.


----------



## Smokin' U (Jan 29, 2005)

10-4


----------



## Woodman1 (Jan 29, 2005)

I'm cooking an old round steak I just found in the freezer yesterday . Making Green Thai Curry Beef with jasmine rice tomorrow. Greg, I would be glad to get together sometime though. Actually, after I get my pit, me, Kevin, and Dallas (the Northcoast BBQ Society) are going to get together at a nuetral site to do a dry run on our comp cooking skills. We are going to set up the awning, tent, etc. Stay out all night and drink/cook. Probably the second / third weekend in May. Would you like to be our fourth member? Think about it. We are doing two cooks next summer. July 22/23 in Grand Rapids Mi, and October in Nelsonville. Woody


----------



## Bruce B (Jan 29, 2005)

I'm putting Grand Rapids on my schedule for this summer, would like to come and play some golf and hang around with you guys at the comp, have a few adult beverages and see how you ""big boys" do it.

Let me know when you get some solid info on dates and the like.

I competed in Nelsonville 2 years ago. Good little contest back then, terrible weather but I guess it's always a crap shoot in October.

Chicken Fried Steak, Garlic Smashed Potaoes and Glazed Carrots for dindin tonight.


----------

